# Hello!....Arriving in Rotorua on 15th January...New Beginnings



## JustyC (Jan 4, 2011)

Just wanted to say "hello" and I'm hoping to make some new friends in Rotorua.

My family will be arriving on 15th January with 2 girls (2) and (6). It has taken 5 months to get to this point, including one 3 day visit to Rotorua and I'm now ready to leave the UK surrounded by boxes and my shipping container arriving in 9hours!!

I will be living in the Lynmore area and my daughter attending Lynmore Primary School.

Looking forward to hearing from you and of course any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks 
Justine


----------



## Sarahben8 (Oct 29, 2009)

Good Luck and congratulations. If you come over to Tauranga, look us up.Sarah x


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

JustyC said:


> Just wanted to say "hello" and I'm hoping to make some new friends in Rotorua.
> 
> My family will be arriving on 15th January with 2 girls (2) and (6). It has taken 5 months to get to this point, including one 3 day visit to Rotorua and I'm now ready to leave the UK surrounded by boxes and my shipping container arriving in 9hours!!
> 
> ...


Hi Justine,

I'm in Rotorua, came over August '10 so kind of a newbie still but getting there!
If there's anything I can do to help you settle in give me a shout, that includes a welcome cuppa once your settled in. WIll you be working here, not another hospital based expat by chance (there's a lot of us!)?

We're actually having an expats picnic in town in January. We're meeting by the lake front at 2pm on Jan 23rd, its a child friendly meet so your more than welcome to come along and bring the family. Theres quite a few of us going, some other new arrivals as well as some 'long termers'! Let me know if you want some more info.

Lisa


----------



## Sarahben8 (Oct 29, 2009)

lisamct said:


> Hi Justine,
> 
> I'm in Rotorua, came over August '10 so kind of a newbie still but getting there!
> If there's anything I can do to help you settle in give me a shout, that includes a welcome cuppa once your settled in. WIll you be working here, not another hospital based expat by chance (there's a lot of us!)?
> ...


 Hi Lisa
Hope you are settling. I have been here a year with my son (14yrs), but my husband only arrived end Nov (overssing the house sale and waiting on his redundancy). I am a nurse but work in a nursing home. The amount of British nurses I have met here, I am surprised there is any left in the NHS!Will try and make the picnic- sounds good. Send me some more details! Sarah x


----------



## friendly scot (Jan 7, 2011)

JustyC said:


> Just wanted to say "hello" and I'm hoping to make some new friends in Rotorua.
> 
> My family will be arriving on 15th January with 2 girls (2) and (6). It has taken 5 months to get to this point, including one 3 day visit to Rotorua and I'm now ready to leave the UK surrounded by boxes and my shipping container arriving in 9hours!!
> 
> ...


good luck Justine and family with your new move, please let me know how you settle in Lynmore as it was one of the areas in which we have been considering. Hopefully will be ready to move before end of year. Did you get a sponser or did you go through a agent? what do you do for a living? My husband is in construction and been told that this is on the skills list!

all the best friendly scott


----------



## kukura (Jul 9, 2009)

Good Luck Justine,

The weather's wonderful, you'll love it.

Cheers

Darran


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

Shame about the smell though!!


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

friendly scot said:


> good luck Justine and family with your new move, please let me know how you settle in Lynmore as it was one of the areas in which we have been considering. Hopefully will be ready to move before end of year. Did you get a sponser or did you go through a agent? what do you do for a living? My husband is in construction and been told that this is on the skills list!
> 
> all the best friendly scott


BUT Has he got a job yet? Even in Australia construction has taken a bit of a downturn it may be much worse in NZ.

I was talking to a real estate agent yesterday about house prices and the relative merits of buying an ready built house compared to building your own.

He was saying that building has taken such a downturn, even in Australia which hasn't suffered from a recession, because the banks are being a lot more cautious about how they're lending money. 

They're asking for far larger down payments than they were before the crisis, self employed people are finding it very hard to get approvals and banks are being stingy with providing a running line of credit for newbuilds.

Most of the banks in New Zealand are run by Australian banks and it's no different there than here, plus they're also stuggling to stay our of another recession and so many property development companies have gone bust over there.


----------



## JustyC (Jan 4, 2011)

*Hello again and eventually here*

Hi Lisa

Apologies in the delay in replying I have had no internet access for two weeks and have been totally lost!

I started work at Waiariki Institute of Technology on Monday after arriving in Rotorua on Friday so it's all been pretty hectic!

Yes, I would love to catch up and the lake front meeting sounds great. I will be at work until 4pm but we can head over after I have finished. Can you let me know where you will be exactly?\

Look forward to meeting you!
Regards
Justine





lisamct said:


> Hi Justine,
> 
> I'm in Rotorua, came over August '10 so kind of a newbie still but getting there!
> If there's anything I can do to help you settle in give me a shout, that includes a welcome cuppa once your settled in. WIll you be working here, not another hospital based expat by chance (there's a lot of us!)?
> ...


----------



## JustyC (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi...sorry for the delay...eventually connected to the internet and feel I can communicate again.

My husband works in the building and construction industry...he will arrive here in the next few weeks and we have yet to secure employment for him so I shall let you know.

I didnt use an agent. My job was in the essential skills category and my employer supported my work permit application and it took less than 4 weeks!

Lynmore is lovely and quiet...we arrived on friday last week so still finding my feet

Good luck
Justine


----------



## JustyC (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi eventually arrived in Rotorua on Friday and started work here on monday at Waiariki Institute of technology....hope to catch up at the lake front meeting next week!

Can you share email details etc on here?

Thanks
Justine


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Justine

Welcome to Rotorua :welcome:

Plan for Sunday is to meet at the lake front anytime from 2pm but we'll definitely still be around after 4 if you can make it. 
We're aiming to meet around the coffee huts/kiosks next to the kids playground area.

I'll PM you my mobile number just in case you cant find us.


----------

